# Fuente de Piedra, Antequera



## vistaflix (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi all
can anyone give any useful information on this village and area as we are looking at property there shortly.

Any advice or information gratefully accepted.

Gem


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

vistaflix said:


> Hi all
> can anyone give any useful information on this village and area as we are looking at property there shortly.
> 
> Any advice or information gratefully accepted.
> ...


We have some friends who go Line Dancing there. They have said they would hate to live there because it is full of Brits. It has a British Bar and Hairdressers. There are a lot of 'British things' to do. It has good transport links though. If you want to be surrounded by Brits it's a good place to be, if not I would think carefully about it, despite what the estate agent might say. I know they are having trouble selling the new houses (built with Brits in mind).

Cazzy


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

vistaflix said:


> Hi all
> can anyone give any useful information on this village and area as we are looking at property there shortly.
> 
> Any advice or information gratefully accepted.
> ...


Beware of the dreaded British hairdressers - lol


----------



## vistaflix (Mar 24, 2009)

*Hairdressers*

Must be an "in" joke? can anyone explain please! LOL


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

vistaflix said:


> Must be an "in" joke? can anyone explain please! LOL


I dunno, beyond me, apart from they are more expensive than Spanish Hairdressers!  Maybe all this lovely sun has gone to my head!!!


----------

